# front bumper swap back to stock, mounts?



## toegto (Apr 26, 2012)

ok, i have a 06 and it came with a aftermarket front bumper and i wiped it out on a curb so i am replacing it with a stocker. i need to know how and with what do i mount it with and side marker lights and fog s are gone and so is the wiring i only see one wire down there and i know there has to be more. i need to know were i can get the mounting brackets, side marker lights and fog lights with wiring and maybe a how to sheet would be nice.


----------

